
Ask HN: Which licence should I use for my code? - Exorust
So, working with university professors, I wish to open source the project, but I am unsure of which license to use. MIT or Apache or GNU?<p>Any advice would seriously help.
======
moksly
If you’re publishing on behalf of the university then you should run it by
their legal department.

I work for a Danish municipality and we use all three licenses. We’re moving
most things from MIT to Apache because we were adviced it was safer, and we
only really slap GNU on things where we absolutely don’t want it showing up on
the market.

